# For The Love Of Octopus!



## leah elisheva (Nov 21, 2013)

Well Happy Thursday You Smoking Sensations! And here’s to some delicious smoked fun!

In addition to so much _cuttlefish_ each week, and _snails,_ and _conch_ as well; I DO eat a hell of a lot of OCTOPUS, I suppose.

(Or here are just a _few _mere random/everyday samples of mine anyway – each from a different day, and in my humble, simple, and minimalistically prepared way). I do love the stuff though, I will indeed say.

And so, let it never be said that I don’t *“Grab Life By The Tentacles,”* right?

As for TODAY’S SMOKED OCTOPUS treasure, I made a little tutorial here at the end, too. Enjoy!

And make today delicious!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah













DSCN3776.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCN3900.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCN3905.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCN3931.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















Octofun!.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0062.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0075.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0081.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0097.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0107.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0115.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0212.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0228.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0253.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0265.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0282.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0553.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0554.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0558.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0560.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0561.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0589.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0611.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0612.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0614.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0621.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0681.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0685.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0690.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0699.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0707.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0709.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0791.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0795.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0814.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0839.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0882.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0965.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0982.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF0998.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1079.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1114.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1132.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1178.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1318.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1445.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1481.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1496.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1569.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1608.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1663.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1685.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1721.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1814.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1857.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1932.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF1952.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF2187.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF2373.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF2436.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF2528.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF2581.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF2721.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF2819.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF2891.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF2941.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF3011.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF3050.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


















DSCF3396.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013






And as far as TODAY'S Octopus Experience went...













DSCF3476.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013






I started out by taking my octopus...(Above)...













DSCF3487.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013






I mopped that through grapeseed oil and smoked paprika, and then put it on my little mini smoker with apple wood chips, (on moderate heat) for 15 minutes...













DSCF3489.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013






Then I chopped the guys into pieces...













DSCF3490.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013






and placed on a salad of mixed greens and spinach, with chopped raw elephant garlic, olive oil, apple cider vinegar and black sea salt...













DSCF3493.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013






and the ends were crispy, the aroma was amazing, and the body and head pieces just exploded with juices when biting in!!!













DSCF3496.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013






This was soft, succulent and a beautiful Thursday morning meal! Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2013)

Leah
	

	
	
		
		



		
			
















You have Octopus down to an art.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 21, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> And so, let it never be said that I don’t *“Grab Life By The Tentacles,”* right?
> 
> As for TODAY’S SMOKED OCTOPUS treasure, I made a little tutorial here at the end, too. Enjoy!


It all looks DELICIOUS!! Beautiful pics too. I'd tend to agree, you do eat a lot of octopus!!

As for grabbing life by the tentacles, I have a funny story.

About a million years ago my family were on a vacation at the beach. If you've ever been to the mid-Atlantic in August, you'll know the glory of the sea nettle, or nasty small jellyfish. My sister was terrified of them, partly because of a nature documentary on PBS she'd seen about the Portugese Man-o-war. She was convinced she'd die if she went in the water. My father was trying to convince her to go for a swim when she began describing the horrors of the deep as she understood them.

"But Dad, there are these jellyfish that have like 8 FOOT LONG TESTICLES!! They swim up and wrap their testicles around you AND YOU DIE!!!"

To his credit, my Dad managed to keep a straight face and simply replied, "I believe you mean TENTacles, Dear".

Sorry for the sidetrack, but I couldn't resist. I think I'll call my sister now and make sure she remembers that story.


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 21, 2013)

David thank you!!! And happy smoking to you too!

And what a fabulous story!!! (Mboatbum). Indeed, a call to your sister sounds like a wonderful idea! Enjoy! Such terrific family memories!!!!

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (Nov 21, 2013)

If you can't find a way you like Octopus above, you're in trouble!

Was always my understanding they were either a very fast cook or a very slow cook or they chew like rubber. I do like them in Bouillabaisse, or a stew, don't know I have ever had them on the fast cook preparation though. Calamari can be very chewy I know if not cooked fast enough.

Anywho....... with all the above choices I would assume you know your octopus. It does look good, just not sure about squirting in my mouth just yet. Course I have yet to try it.


----------



## disco (Nov 21, 2013)

I like octopus but it is hard to get here in the mountains. If a restaurant does bring some in, they tend to overcook it and it is wretched. This, however, looks wonderful.

As for grabbing life by the tentacles, my missus has a slightly different version.

Good post Leah.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you so much Disco! (And for making me laugh with the version you've got going on at home)! Fantastic stuff!

And Foamheart, yes, the octopus is really great in "combo" seafood and mollusk concoctions, like the bouillabaisse you mention! (Also nice in things like heaps of black rice paella, with other treasures joining it - such as cuttlefish, lobster, snails, artichoke hearts etc., as seen below in the mounds of some leftover paella of such from one day).

I am blessed to have access to tons of octopus here, and so it's an affordable and healthful staple for me to rotate in again and again, (plus I love it, and even when so simply thrown over whatever is around), but yes, too short or too long with heat can just be too tough.

When grilling, I do about 4 minutes on each side or a little less. The smoking today (staying on one side) was about 15 minutes.

In any event, here's to today! And to all!! Make it delicious! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF0434.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2013)

Incredible post Leah. I've done some Asian travel for work and can say I've eaten my share. None have look as appetizing as yours. I'm a fan of octopus and grilled squid. 

B


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2013)

Incredible post Leah. I've done some Asian travel for work and can say I've eaten my share. None have look as appetizing as yours. I'm a fan of octopus and grilled squid. 

B


----------



## foamheart (Nov 21, 2013)

Brian studders..... don't laugh at him he's self conscious about it.


----------



## bdskelly (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm just use to repeating myself when "old timers" are in the room Foam… Ha!      Sorry for the double post.

BUT this octopus looks so outstanding is its worth repeating!

B


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh Foamheart, you're a riot! This site continually provides laughter, and I love that!

Meanwhile then, "Brian," thank you tons!!! Your travel must have yielded some very wonderful food! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 6, 2013)

Happy Friday and Happy December Great People!!!!!!!!!

Seeing as I smoked up more of my staple rotation today, I'm including my Friday food and fun mood here.

I smoked today's octopus for 30 minutes, and with hickory chips, as to layer so very simply over salad.

And it was WON-DER-FUL!

Cheers!!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF3620.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2013


















DSCF3621.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2013


















DSCF3622.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2013


















DSCF3623.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2013


















DSCF3624.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2013


















DSCF3625.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Dec 6, 2013


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks great Leah! Not sure how I missed this thread, I love octopi! When I lived in Hawaii I'd have Tako Poke in my lunch all the time!

As always Extra Tentacles please!!


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2013)

Leah,  Kudos all around on the bounty that you are cooking up!  Looks wonderful, full of flavor and the colors are exceptional.  Some of the best I have seen in a long while.

Thanks very much!


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you Dirtsailor! Raw octopus is so good, and your Hawaiian treasures must have been fantastic!

Thanks also Frosty!

While Moikel is the absolute KING of octopus recipes, (and I thus enjoy his palate so very much), and while I  merely throw the goods over salad or whatever it be - simple, simple, simple - I still DO eat a hell of a lot of it, and thus share my repetitive meals or rotation, as I adore them and am enjoying them on many days of any week usually.

Meanwhile, here's to today, and to the weekend!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## humdinger (Dec 6, 2013)

Holy smokes Leah! I sure hope the octopi can breed as fast as you're eating them! Thanks for all the awesome pics. You're plates are always works of art.


----------



## hagisan (Dec 6, 2013)

Leah....again, I am drooling and speechless.  Top notch all the way!  If you ever need any tasting guinea pigs, I'm available.

Well done!


----------



## moikel (Dec 7, 2013)

The real cooking skill here is letting the Octopus shine without getting to tricky with it. A few flavours to enhance it / complement it ,cook it right & that's all you need.
It is really " fisherman s " style except their fire was driftwood.
Leah makes it look easy but thats the skill .


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you so much Humdinger, and Hagisan, and Moikel/Mick Too!

I think we should all meet up and have some massive octopus party!!!! How delicious indeed!!!!

Happy Saturday!!!! (It's snowy here but some simple Peruvian smelts are getting smoked or grilled nonetheless)!!!!

Cheers to all! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi there Great Cuties!!!!

And Happy Saturday to YOU!!!!

Just throwing today's "grilled" octopus into this thread - seeing as I _probably_ eat more octopus than I do eat anything else; despite my deep love for all fish, great seafood, and mollusks.

In any event, just a quickie little grilled lunch, albeit healthful nonetheless - the best kind - paired with a Greek "melitzanosalata" (grilled eggplant salad) which I do "chopped," versus pureed into the traditional hummus/dip-like texture. 

Simple, simple, simple.

Yet very delicious stuff!

OK, happy all! Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4280.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 18, 2014


















DSCF4282.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 18, 2014


















DSCF4285.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 18, 2014


















DSCF4286.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 18, 2014


















DSCF4287.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 18, 2014


















DSCF4288.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 18, 2014


















DSCF4289.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 18, 2014


















DSCF4296.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 18, 2014


















DSCF4298.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 18, 2014


----------



## dcarch (Jan 20, 2014)

Quick and simple octopus.

dcarch













Octopuscarrota.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Jan 20, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh Dcarch; you are just such an artist!!!!!!!!!!!! Incredible!!!! As always, I loved your post!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 23, 2014)

MMMMM,  this thread made me think of a dish I had in Croatia one time. I looked it up and I think it is called Pod Pekom. We had to order it in advance from the little pub we went to in Split, and we had to have at least 8 people. It was Croatian "scalloped potatoes", octopus, and squid, stuffed with their own tentacles, herbs etc, and done in a Croat version of a dutch oven. Delicious. Might have to try and replicate that...


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh my God Adam; that sounds not only fantastic, but now I MUST learn how to make it as well!

You have an obligation therefore! Smiles. But yes, you do!!!

Please share any details you can, as you do create and/or even ponder, write out, and reinvent how it would work! I'd love to try it!!!!

Here's to the power of suggestion! Such magnificent stuff!!! Indeed! I am so interested!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## cdn offroader (Jan 23, 2014)

Leah, I've looked up a few recipes and this seems to be the most common configuration from recipe island dot com. It looks like there are a few regional variations. But, the one I had also had smallish squids(5-6 inches) with the tentacles, and chopped garlic stuffed inside, and just had the octo legs chopped into 6-8inch sections. Other than that I can't give you much more detail, other than it was great, and we consumed it with some local wines. I'm gonna have to grab the ingredients and try it out in a dutch oven.

~~ Croatia: Octopus Peka – Octopus under the bell

Ingredients: 1.5-2 kg octopus

0,8-1 kg potatoes

4 cloves garlic

2 dl olive oil

Salt

Pepper

Sprig fresh rosemary (If desired you can add more vegetables)

1 dl white wine

Method: All the ingredients except the wine to put in a flat round tray and put under cripnja (iron bell fireplace), and left an hour under the embers. After an hour of baking, stir the octopus and potatoes and add a decilitre white wine, cover the cripnja again, and let it bake on the embers for another half hour. Additional advice for the preparation of the octopus: If you have a fresh octopus it is best to freeze for a day, because then the octopus will be softer. Serve the Peka preferably with homemade bread, and typical dessert prepared in Dalmatian the rožata.

Enjoy!


----------



## moikel (Jan 23, 2014)

I like it,got the feel of a winter dish. Very simple like a lot of good regional food.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 23, 2014)

OK now THIS recipe sounds incredible! And simple! And healthful! And beautiful! And delicious!

Thank you so much (CDN Offroader)!!! As this sounds just wonderful!!! I'll have to try it out too!!!

Fantastic!!!!

Happy evening to all!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn Leah, that's a whole lot of octopus with some great sounding preparations. Wonderful photos and presentation, also. I read this while eating a meal on an airplane and got very depressed.

CDN Offroader - It sounds like I've had the same dish, also in Split. Pretty much the same ingredients you mention, but mine also had some local sausages in the mix. From what I learned Pod Pekom isn't a specific dish but rather a method of cooking. The term translates to "Under the lid, or top, etc". Once the ingredients are in the body of the cooking device, it's covered and hot coals or embers are put on the lid and around the base.  Pretty much anything can be cooked in this manner, but being where Split's located, seafood, especially octopus, reigns supreme.

I found a picture (not mine) of the typical device I saw in use,and it's below. I think the process would be easy to replicate.













pod pekom.jpg



__ dls1
__ Jan 23, 2014


----------



## moikel (Jan 23, 2014)

dls1 said:


> Damn Leah, that's a whole lot of octopus with some great sounding preparations. Wonderful photos and presentation, also. I read this while eating a meal on an airplane and got very depressed.
> 
> CDN Offroader - It sounds like I've had the same dish, also in Split. Pretty much the same ingredients you mention, but mine also had some local sausages in the mix. From what I learned Pod Pekom isn't a specific dish but rather a method of cooking. The term translates to "Under the lid, or top, etc". Once the ingredients are in the body of the cooking device, it's covered and hot coals or embers are put on the lid and around the base.  Pretty much anything can be cooked in this manner, but being where Split's located, seafood, especially octopus, reigns supreme.
> 
> ...


Looks great,every home should have one! Hearth cooking, refractory bricks in that photo..I assume you could load it up & then go about the rest of your chores. Need some pretty serious tools & forearms to move that big girls cast iron dish around


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow Dls1, your photo is off the charts and just fantastic!!! And thanks very much for nice comments on my cephalopod servings!

Along with great cobia fish and the like, I DO adore octopus so much and thus eat that more often than other things.

You all have made Split sound sensational food wise!!! So fascinating to learn of this method!!! Thank you all!

And Mick I AGREE!!! Entirely!! Shouldn't every home have such? I can imagine you whipping up phenomenal concoctions via this method. Indeed!

Well happy Friday to all! Do make it delicious! I have to go cook up a little feast to celebrate one of my dog's birthdays today, and so perhaps I'll post that little nibble later on.

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 3, 2014)

Happy New and Quite Wonderful Week You Great Smoked Cookies!!!!!

Between Adam and David's fantastic recaps of Croatian cuisine, I tried a "mini" and VERY humble attempt of something similar yesterday, and it was delicious but also helped m see where I can improve and change it up! (Thus once a week I am now going to "play with this dish" until it's company worthy and amazing)!

BUT, here's a taste of my Sunday...Enjoy! And thank you both for lending some cultural expertise and the "power of suggestion" as I'm on a crusade now, to make it in a way which I adore!

Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah













DSCF4585.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






I found a sort of "throw-outable" pot at Walmart that I believed wouldn't burn or melt etc., (if surrounded by ash)...













DSCF4586.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4590.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






I put some baby octopus, chopped zucchini, sweet potato, purple Peruvian potato, elephant garlic, Kalamata olives, dried oregano, Greek white wine, and Greek olive oil, into the pot...













DSCF4593.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4594.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






I began burning charcoal chunks down, in my little grill...













DSCF4595.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4596.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






And then another load/pile of charcoal on top of that, as it didn't seem like enough???













DSCF4597.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4598.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4599.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






Then I covered the pot and put that all on top of the mound of burned charcoal... (I did not top ashes over the lid, as I noticed a little sliding room or space, with the lid and pot, where debris could presumably seep in if it were trickling down the sides...













DSCF4600.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4601.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






And I covered that up, but it seemed like more air was needed so I jarred it open some, (above)...













DSCF4604.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






And in 25 minutes, I took that out.. 













DSCF4605.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4607.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4609.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






And in just 25 minutes (I think the heat may have been 400) it all was done and delicious - BUT, the zukes were over done/soggy, and the octopus cuties just shrunk down to tiny little things but were NOT dry or tough at all, and tasted WONDERFULLY!!!













DSCF4610.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






I paired this with the Greek white wine that was open and used to cook with - MISTAKE - as the wine was lovely, but the pairing was way off, as the deep purple and orange potatoes changed the density of the mollusky dish, and it was heavier, more rustic and really needed a red!













DSCF4615.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4616.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014


















DSCF4617.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Feb 3, 2014






DELICIOUS nonetheless!

Next time, I'm trying it without potatoes and with just other veggies, as I found the potatoes too bloating for my taste, (despite the taste it self being fabulous), but I prefer my cephalopods served with much lighter fare...

HOWEVER, it was beautiful and a fun attempt!

Happy all!!! And thank you dear gentlemen, for even steering me in the direction of that method. T'is an interesting project to work on, indeed!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 3, 2014)

Really clever
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









. Funny as it is I have a framed photo taken by  Croation mate of mine of one of his elderly aunties back in the old country.She is blowing the ash of the hearth using a piece of pipe like she was blowing glass,so the ash doesn't go everywhere then she puts the bread on it to bake with sort of dome on top of it.

The method makes perfect sense in that village school of cookery. I think you need bigger O'pus,like the XXXL guys. The Greek ingredients are classic islands cookery,Croatia not far away. 

Do you think if you upsize the O  & went with veg like onions,celery ,carrots or fennel that will hang in there longer you might get a better result?

Great dish as it is BTW.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks Mate! I think your ideas are spot on, and that sounds really perfect!!!! GOOD IDEA!!!

You really could have one hell of a restaurant you know???!!!

Happy new week to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------

